# Vote for October photo of the month



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Faith's mommy









Evilnesscroft









DNL2448


Simtek


jealous1


Jazz & Jules


momtomax









Marley's mummy









Noey









Gwen


ljilly28









moverking


Paula Bedard


Ambesi









luckofthegold









Bogey's mom


jwemt81









Augustus Mcrae's mom









ellesimo


sunshinesmom









sharlin









mssjnnfer









Fidele


melandel









doodle


finntastic









mm03gn









maggie's mom









westy258


trids









ardita


griffyn's mom


kody's mama


serenity









kira


reneesdog


2retrievers222


kimm









aquaclaracanines









coppers-mom


rileypuppy









dellie 4eva


sameli102









luci









debles


essjay


allan's girl









missmarstar









pb&j


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Amazing pictures everyone. That was one of the toughest yet to pick.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

That was really hard. I wish I could vote for more.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Do not know who to vote for! I think my kids are going to have to choose! Ahhhh!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ahhhh,this is so hard!!!!! I need time to think.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I wish we could vote for more than one.  That was SO hard!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

This WAS hard!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

How do I chose just one...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think it is easy to get a good picture of our goldens sleeping or lazing around. I know I had to struggle with it.:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Some of the pictures didn't show up for me.
Is it because I use cheap, slow dial-up or did some of you lose 30% - 40% of the pics?


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

So hard to pick just one!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Great pictures everyone!  It was really hard to pick just one!


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh man they are all so adorable! that was rough!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

So many great pictures! It was very hard to choose.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Can we say who we voted for? Well, I will. I voted for Kimm. They are all great pics, but I've always loved Kim's picture.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh geez..that was hard. There are so many fantastic pictures!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I can't pick! ahhh!!


----------

